# new greek tortoise table box turned out cute!



## bigbeaks (Jun 8, 2011)

This is our new greek tortoise enclosure for Nitro and Turbo. It turned out really cute so I thought I would share my ideas.


----------



## Fernando (Jun 8, 2011)

Placing the hide inside of a hide is a neat idea. I like that.


----------



## October (Jun 8, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## bigbeaks (Jun 8, 2011)

FernandoM said:


> Placing the hide inside of a hide is a neat idea. I like that.



We did that so we could keep it wet and not rot the wood. Plus it's very easy to clean and add new bedding... They love it and sleep in it every night!


----------



## Fernando (Jun 8, 2011)

Good Job


----------



## TortieLuver (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow Fabulous Job! What does the warning sign read?


----------



## DixieParadise (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow that is a great looking enclosure. What is the length and width?


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 8, 2011)

That is a great enclosure!


----------



## bigbeaks (Jun 8, 2011)

TortieLuver said:


> Wow Fabulous Job! What does the warning sign read?



Warning: protected by killer tortoises 



DixieParadise said:


> Wow that is a great looking enclosure. What is the length and width?



It measures 65" long, by 21" wide, by 10" high. We used standard shelving board with plywood on the bottom. Very inexpensive to build.


----------



## Tropical Torts (Jun 8, 2011)

Great enclosure. I absolutely love their names!!


----------



## coreyc (Jun 8, 2011)

Very nice I love the sign


----------



## Torty Mom (Jun 8, 2011)

Awesome!!!!!! I love it!!! Love the artwork, where did you get it?


----------



## bigbeaks (Jun 8, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> Awesome!!!!!! I love it!!! Love the artwork, where did you get it?




Are you talking about the artwork? It's called tatouage and you can get it on ebay or a lot of places on the web. 
Thank you!


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 8, 2011)

Very nice enclosure, great job!!


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------



## RianSeeking (Jun 8, 2011)

Very cut and tasteful and clean. Love it!


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jun 9, 2011)

I love it! It is really nice to look at also, great design


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks great! Where'd ya find the "protected by killer tortoises" sign?

Was recently given this one:


----------



## Zouave (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice and bright! Looks just great!


----------



## Guggie (Jun 9, 2011)

I really like what you've done. Nice job. But I'm confused about the hide. 

I understand that Greeks are 1) not needing high humidity and 2) are susceptible to shell rot if kept on too much moisture. Yet you have a hide that has moss, that I assume is wet. Anyone have any clarification on this? I've got 2 Greeks about the same size and would love some input on this. Right now, mine hide under a bunch of rocks in some pretty dry Jungle Mix. I'm open to something more humid, if it is ok for them.


----------



## LindaF (Jun 9, 2011)

Very nice! Your torts are very lucky.


----------



## bigbeaks (Jun 10, 2011)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> Looks great! Where'd ya find the "protected by killer tortoises" sign?
> 
> Was recently given this one:



I'm not totally sure, but I believe it came with my tortoises when I bought them. I got them from theturtlesource.com you may could ask them if they have them or look on their site.

Yes, the moss is wet. Everything I've read recommends them to have a warm humid hide box. I have an under the tank heater under the plastic box and it keeps the box at about eighty to eighty five degrees. The place I got them, the turtle source, recommend the humid hide and I've seen lots of other breeder / sellers recommend it for greeks. I too would like more input though to make I'm not doing something wrong. Maybe one of us should start a new post asking this question....



Guggie said:


> I really like what you've done. Nice job. But I'm confused about the hide.
> 
> I understand that Greeks are 1) not needing high humidity and 2) are susceptible to shell rot if kept on too much moisture. Yet you have a hide that has moss, that I assume is wet. Anyone have any clarification on this? I've got 2 Greeks about the same size and would love some input on this. Right now, mine hide under a bunch of rocks in some pretty dry Jungle Mix. I'm open to something more humid, if it is ok for them.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 11, 2011)

bigbeaks said:


> [
> I'm not totally sure, but I believe it came with my tortoises when I bought them. I got them from theturtlesource.com you may could ask them if they have them or look on their site.



OK, thanks.


----------



## Angi (Jun 11, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 12, 2011)

Very Nice!


----------



## Angellicars (Aug 1, 2011)

What size lights did you use (Length and width)? I am building a table with similar dimensions and want to make sure i have the right amount of UVB lighting.


----------



## jackrat (Aug 1, 2011)

Good job.


----------



## l0velesly (Aug 2, 2011)

Wonderful enclosure! It must've taken a lot of time and dedication.


----------



## cemmons12 (Aug 2, 2011)

That looks very nice, great job!


----------



## jbean7916 (Aug 2, 2011)

I love having the humid hide as a separate bedroom!! So cute!


----------



## byerssusan (Sep 28, 2011)

bigbeaks said:


> This is our new greek tortoise enclosure for Nitro and Turbo. It turned out really cute so I thought I would share my ideas.



I Love it. I just finished a tort table too. Love the hide box. You have given me more ideas I can perhaps use in mine thank you


----------

